# starting to rebuild it



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

recently i had a big problem with my car. the oil check valve went out lost oil pressure and spun a connecting rod. today i got back from the shop my block head crank and pistons. they forgot to give me my crank bearing caps so i gotta wait on that tomarow check it otu tell me what you think
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/691171/9


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

coming alot but i tihnk you should still have the head ported & polished when it was already there!

Your just like my little cusint, once he got spray paint, he will paint everything insite! Looks pretty good, get urself a UR pully


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> coming alot but i tihnk you should still have the head ported & polished when it was already there!
> 
> Your just like my little cusint, once he got spray paint, he will paint everything insite! Looks pretty good, get urself a UR pully


well i got tired of the motor looking all old and faded so i want to be able to present it so thats what i did. i also painted most of the bolts and other hardware black so itll turn out good i think. as for getting port and polished and the ur pulley i spend 480bucks at the shop and 120 at dealership for parts im kinda in a hole here so everything else will have to wait


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> well i got tired of the motor looking all old and faded so i want to be able to present it so thats what i did. i also painted most of the bolts and other hardware black so itll turn out good i think. as for getting port and polished and the ur pulley i spend 480bucks at the shop and 120 at dealership for parts im kinda in a hole here so everything else will have to wait


You only spend 480$ to get the motor rebuilt?! thats cheap imo

What size did you get it bore out to? .20over


----------

